# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Vendo parcela 25 has Cieneguillo sur, Piura.

## Gunnerman

Se vende una parcela de 25 has inscrita en registros públicos, apta para cultivar uva, citricos y posiblemente quinua, con posibilidad de agua. Ubicada a 10 minutos de Piura en sector Cieneguillo Sur. 
Precio a tratar, interesados llamar al # 985141092.Temas similares: Vendo Mango- Piura Vendo fundo en San Lorenzo Piura 16.5 has VENDO TERRENO PIURA CATACAOS Vendo terreno en sullana - piura Vendo 30 has en piura

----------

